# Prayers please for my Chloe



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a little favour to ask of you all. Could you please remember Chloe in your prayers.

We have had a rough two days. Chloe is now in hospital with a very bad stomach infection.
















It started yesterday evening around 7 pm my time. I was on the phone talking to my sister in law when Chloe ran into see me and started to get very agitated. I knew something was up so I dropped the phone and asked Chloe what was wrong (yes I do talk to my baby) she then ran into the laundry for me to open the back door for her to go potty. Unfortunately she didnt make it and pooed all over the floor. She was very upset but I told her it was ok, mommy wasnt cross and that she couldnt help it.

Anyway she had very bad diarrhoea. After a while she came in side and I cleaned her up and she wouldnt settle down. I then settled her down and a while later we all went to bed (around 10pm - I'd had a bad day with other things also)

Anyway around 11pm she jumped off the bed and ran into the laundry with me in hot pursuit. Again she couldnt hold on and again she went all over the laundry floor. So I cleaned her up again and we went back to bed.

Well this went on all night. Just about every hour she would want to go potty. When she would return to bed, she was all quivvering and shaking and making little moaning sounds. I knew she wasnt good.

Now our vet doesnt have an after hours number as such.!! But I did have his mobile number and I rang him.

Now just a little fill her in. We have been going to the same practise for close on 30 years. It is NOT close by, it's over an hour away! And as I dont have the sight in my right eye, I cannot drive at night. Hubby was home and we said we will go down to the vets with Chloe if need be.

Anyway Andrew answered the phone, and I told him what was wrong and he told me "dont worry about it, all dogs get the runs. She how she is in the morning and if you want ring and make an appointment. Go back to bed and get some sleep!!!!!
















Hello? go back to bed and get some sleep??? Chloes been up all night with diarrhoea and Ive been up with her and you want me to go back to sleep!!









And with that he hung up on me!!!









Well I jumped onto the computer and tried to contactJaimie (thank you Cheryl for all your help














) 

I then spoke to Jaimie and she suggested a few things)

I went back to bed but never got any sleep. I stayed up with Chloe just trying to calm her and reassure her. And all the time she is running to go potty - badly.

In the morning I again spoke with Jaimie and we decided on another course of action.

We dont have an after hours emergency animal hospital (well so I thought) and I then went to my chemist to get some stuff and was talking to Kevin (the pharmicist) and he recommended a lady that had just opened up here. And he then told me that we now have a small animal emergency hospital at Murdoch.!!

So I went around the corner to see this lady vet and they were all wonderful. They told me to come home and get Chloe and bring her back to them, which I did. But when I got home, she had been potty again.









She wasnt drinking anything so I knew that she was getting dehydrated. Anyway I took her down to Fay and she admitted her into hospital.

We were talking about what Chloe had been doing the last two days, and I suddenly remembered! I had taken her to Andrew (at South Perth) for a check up and there was a little boy dog who had been in for a snip and tuck LOL and he wanted to play and kissy kissy with Chloe. Now I dont usually let 'other dogs' kiss Chloe as she is an inside dog and this dog was just a puppy and didnt look too good If you get my drift.

Well about an hour later Fay rang me and said that Chloe had a really bad infection and that she had started her on iv fluids and a course of injections. (Chloe hates injections) and that she was going to keep her there but would be taking her home so that she could monitor Chloe at her place!!

I was gob smacked! This woman loved my baby! I burst into tears. Where had this woman been the last 10 years. She does home visits! She has after hours service! She adored Chloe!! And she was taking her home to monitor her during the night. She also told me she sleeps at the surgery some nights!! 

This vet loves dogs!









Anyway, Im now back at home and the house is so empty without my baby! The only other time that she has been away from home was when she had 'her little op' - 10 years ago! I keep seeing her in the room. I keep looking for her. I miss her so very much.
















As I mentioned Fay said she wants to keep Chloe for a few days. So could I please ask you all for a few little prayers that she comes through ok.

Oh by the way, the new vet contacted my old vet to get Chloes records and he reckons I didnt say that she had been up ALL night, just the once! Liar, liar, pants on fire Andrew! Shame on you. You know me well enough that I wouldnt bother you at 3AM if it wasnt an emergency. So I wont be going back to him any more.

Ok enough ranting, just some little prayers for her. Thank you all so very much.

And again a *BIG* thank you for Cheryl (gregswife) for all the help she gave me this morning. 

I got more help from my wonderful friends in America than I did from my own vet here in western australia. Ive told a few of my friends and they are astounded that my vet wouldnt help me and that people so far away went out of their way to help me and Chloe.

Thank you all and bless you


love dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Awww...big hugs and praying that Chloe is back to herself and home soon!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Poor Chloe! Hope she is feeling better soon. Sounds like you have found a wonderful new vet.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Oh Dede, I am so sorry that you and Chloe are going through this.







You and Chloe will certainly be in my thoughts and prayers.














How wonderful that through all of this you have found such a caring doctor for sweet Chloe. Please keep us updated on Chloe's







progress.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww...







I love your story Dede! My prayers are with Chloe!!







I'm so sorry to hear your baby is sick!! and your old vet... man.. does that sound just like some vets I have encountered.







It's good you found out NOW how your vet REALLY is... before he misdiagnoses your Chloe... thats what happened to my last dog. I will NOT go back to that vet!







I'm glad Jaimie could help you out... thats what we are here for!







Keep us updated on poor Chloe!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Aww poor Chloe, I'll be thinking and praying for you both. Hope she feels better soon, please keep us posted.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Prayers are most certainly with our precious little Chloe









Will you be visiting her today? Give her a big kissie from me and the gang. Tell her we love her and are praying with all our hearts for a speedy recovery.

Debbie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Dede. I hope Chloe has a speedy recovery.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Big hugs and lots of prayers for Chloe...I hopes she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

Will be praying and so glad you found a wonderful new vet!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Miss Chloe. She and you will be in my prayers. Sounds like you have found a wonderful new vet. Hugs and kisses to Chloe for a swift recovery.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dede - you must be beside yourself with worry, but know that Chloe now has a super vet who, as you say, loves dogs and cares for them as if they were her own. I will say many prayers for Chloe, and for you as well.

Much love -
Linda and Bonnie


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, Dede -- my heart just sank when I saw the title of your post. What a scare! But -- you and Chloe are on the right track now and she's on her way to getting better. Your new vet sounds like what we all want for our little ones. Prayers are being sent up for you and Chloe.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Dear Dede, I am so glad that you found someone who would help Chloe - I know Jaimie was a tremendous source of help, but glad you have someone there hands on too. It sounds like Fay is a wonderful woman and I am glad that God led you to her. I was upset with your vet when you told me yesterday that you had reached him and he said to call back in the morning. I hope that by now little Chloe is already starting to feel better. And I hope that you and daddy finally got some sleep - I think it was around 4:00 in the morning your time when we last chatted. Knowing you, you still haven't gotten any rest...but you must take care of yourself so you can take care of Chloe when she comes home. I have been praying for her since you contacted me yesterday - I am expecting to hear good reports from you!!!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Snowball & I are wishing Chloe a speedy recovery!







I am so glad you found a vet that can help you and one that is closer to you!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Dede I'm so sorry about Chloe's tummy problem! Poor baby! Don't worry, now she is getting the best of care and will be better in no time.







This happen to Frosty a couple of years ago only it was continual vomitting. It started at 10 PM and by 4 AM I had him at the all night hospital. A day and a half later after IV's and shots he was home and as good as new. It was a reaction to Heartguard. Weird, because he had been taking Heartguard for years.

I hope Chloe gets to come home today.....Please let us know what's happening.








I'll keep her in my prayers.
Love,
Dee


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh so sad to hear the worry you had to go through jumping through hoops to have someone help your baby!!! Glad you got help and we are praying for Chloe and her momma!!!









Its crazy how the momma instincts are so strong and how some people are quick to dismiss it! Love how the ladies on here came to your rescue too!!! YEA for the SM ladies!!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Dede,

I am so sorry Chloe is so under the weather. Sounds like a horrific night being so scared for your baby with noone to turn to for hands on help. 

I pray that your little one is back to her old self in no time with not lasting effects.

Susan


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWW Dede,
I'm soooo sorry. Little Chloe will do great I know she will. I will pray so hard for your baby..
You are such a great person, with such a wonderful sense of humor,God will not let anything happen to Chloe... I just know it...


Always My Best

Andrea~.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh Dede















I am so sorry that you had such a negative response from your old vet. What a JERK! You know that "what goes around comes around." 
Chloe sounds to be in wonderful hands. A vet who will take your baby home with her just to keep an eye on her. That is wonderful! You know this is something that I know with prayers will pass. Chloe will be good as new in a short amount of time. You will have her back in your arms and this will be just a fading memory before you know it. And now you also have a wonderful vet whom you can contact at ANY time who will take you seriously. 
Sorry I wasn't able to help you when you needed it. I wish my computer wasn't on the brink.
Keep us posted with all the updates you get, and especially let us know when Chloe is back home.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Puddy and I are praying are hardest for a speedy receover for Chloe!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

DeeDee, my heart breaks as I read your post. I am so sorry this has happened to you and baby girl Chloe. I am so glad you found that vet,it will make things alittle easier for you, having her so close. I know that lonely feeling when your baby is away, your house must feel very empty right now. You need to try and get some rest because soon she will be back in your arms with lots of kisses.I will keep you both in my thoughts today and my prayers.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Aw, poor Chloe!







We will keep Chloe in our thoughts & prayers, Dede.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I just found out about Chloe. OMG, how terrifying for both of you. I can't imagine how upset you are with Chloe being sick and that awful vet that even didn't listen to you. I would think that after going to him for so many years he would know that you wouldn't call in the middle of the night unless Chloe was really ill. I agree you shouldn't take Chloe there again.








I am happy you were able to find a wonderful vet nearby though. She sounds like she's a very caring person too. Also I think it's amazing and very kind of Cheryl and Jaimie to help you through this horrible ordeal. I only wish I could have been there for you too.

I hope Chloe recovers quickly and is soon home and in your arms. I will keep you and her in my prayers. Please let us know how sweet little Chloe is doing when you can. I know you will want to be with her as much as you can.
































Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

A little Prayer ??? are you kidding? I'm going to pray every second for Chloe, girlfriend. you just can't get sick ok? I wish I was online last night, not that I could be of any help but I wanted to just do something. I don't know but maybe we can call our vets here and ask them what to do since they are open when your vets are closed. I'm glad you found Jaimie though. 

This happened to Sparkey once. I took him to a park and he kept playing with this dog that at the end she said oh my dog was sick yesterday very badly and I said oh thanks for telling me now. so what ever it was Sparkey caught it. We had to make a place for him in the patio since he couldn't stop his pooping. it was like water and bloody. he was going like every 10 min and didn't care if there was a pad there or not. it went all night and he slept outside. I was with him too and the weather was very nice. I think the whole thing lasted 2 days. I took him to the vet the next day and he gave anti biotics. he wasn't eating or drinking. 

Dede I'm sure Chloe will be just fine, now that you have her with the vet and in the hospital. I'm so glad you found a new vet that loves Chloe. I bet she will be back before 2 or 3 days. I'm going to pray and think about you all this time until you tell us she is back to normal.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh I'm so sad to hear about little Chloe and she will be in my thoughts for a speedy recovery. I am also happy though that your ordeal has led you to a wonderful, caring vet. Everything happens for a reason







Cant wait to hear an update on Chloe! Keep us posted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Dede! I'm so sorry to find "our " little Chloe is ill! BUT!! so glad you found such a caring vet to care for her!
You bet! the prayers are already on the way!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I do hope Chloe is already starting to feel better. Thinking of you guys and very jealous of your new vet! she sounds wonderful.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Chloe.







A similar thing happened to my Sugar last year. I slept on the couch with her so she could tell me when she needed to go out..........which was a lot







Her little bottom got so raw from the diarhhea. I didn't want them to take her temperature "down there" because I knew it would hurt.








They ended up doing bloodwork and she did have a very high white count. A few doses of antibiotics and she was all better.

I pray that is all it will take to get your Chloe back feeling her sweet self.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awww. so sorry to hear about Chloe.







Sounds like what happened to Sylphide last fall when she caught giardia. The treatment was very effective and she was back to her old self in a few days. Hopefully, Chloe's treatment will also be swift and she'll be home healthy soon.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, Dede what a scary night it must`ve been for you and little Chloe. Prayers are coming your way.
I am glad you could found a good, caring vet near you and yes, "shame on you Andrew"


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

What a night for you and Chloe!!!! So glad you lost Andrew and found Fay!!!!








I love this site too. What wonderful support and help we have in each other!!! 
(((Jamie & Cheryl)))

I will be praying hard for Chloe's speedy recovery and that you can stay calm through this most difficult ordeal, (((Dede))))

~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, that's not a good night at all. I hope and pray Chloe will be her old self again and you get some rest!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope poor Chloe recovers soon , it is always a worry when a baby is ill . Your new vet sounds FABULOUS !!! I am sorry your old vet did not show any concern , he does not sound very nice at all . Best wishes for your entire family .Sarah


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds like prayers were already answered finding Fay! I will be adding my prayers for Chloe also, that she has a speedy recovery and is back home soon! That is so wonderful you found help on SM. God bless you Dede and little Chloe! Jean


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon chloe!
[attachment=6131:attachment]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh DeDe,I'm so sorry







Chloe is sick.I just saw your post & I hope by now Chloe is showing some improvement.I was up all night with Boo once,he was vomiting & in pain.I never was so glad to see the sun come up in my life.He also had to be admitted to the hospital.So I know how you feel about missing Chloe.I think I cried the whole time Boo was gone.I'll be praying & wishing for a speedy recovery for little Chloe.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Kisses and hugs to chloe from maxi 
she will be fine now that she is in good hands
you lucked out with this women
let us know how she is doing


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

How awful about Chloe! I know what a frightening night you must have had. When these little ones are sick and you are helpless, it can make you just crazed with worry. Andrew needs a swift kick in the butt! (Can I say butt?) I really mean b__ls!

But out of tragedy came salvation and a wonderful new vet so something good came of it all. I know how empty it feels to have Chloe away from home and I pray that by now she is feeling better and will be home soon. How wonderful that you were led to Fay!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Dede im so sorry it had to come to this...im glad you found a vet that sounds like will take good care of her. I iwll be thinkin of you and Chloe!


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers are with Chloe and little Chloes two legged mommy and daddy. How lucky to find such a great vet.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Sending prayers and hugs your way!! Hope she gets better quick and back to herself.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Dede, 

Poor Chloe... we certainly will have her in our prayers.







And you in our prayers as well.

OH my goodness I am so very sorry about Chloe's health.

We love you both!
Melanie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just caught up with your post. Hope Chloe is doing better by now.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

_Susan & Bella







[/B]_


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Chloe has been added to the prayer list....I hope she's feeling better today


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

Hugs to Chloe and hoping she's feeling better!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

So very sorry to hear about Chloe, and sending thoughts & prayers your way.







What an awful night you had! I hope she's feeling better, and send kisses from Beastie, Bruiser and me. Hang in there, Dede!









Carol Ann and the Boys


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dede - have you heard anything? I know you're probably very busy but we're all concerned, and hope you will update with good news soon.

We love you


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Dede,
Jaimie told me that little Chloe was sick and I am just so sorry to hear about it. I hope that things will improve over the weekend. I know how awful it is when things aren't "right" with our babies. We have to trust our instincts and take whatever action is necessary. Please keep us posted....

PS ON A LIGHTER NOTE: Even tho I did NOT enjoy the reason for the post, I really enjoyed reading your post and seeing your expressions, etc. I LOVE that we Americans are getting to experience the way other people talk, etc.

Gobsmacked......never heard of it. Keep all that stuff coming. I am soaking it in. I'll be ready for my trip to Oz.....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Gobsmacked threw me too







. I love how Dede talks. It's so fun hearing the differences in speaking from all over the world.







We must say some pretty funny things from the point of view of our out-there friends too.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Wishing Chloe a speedy recovery and back home A.S.A.P.!! Both of my babies, have been in the hospital, overnight...I know how it feels. Prayers for Chloe....


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi all,

Just another update on Chloe. I didnt start another post cos it would just take up space.

Well we had a 'comfortable' night. Well Chloe did. Mommy didnt! I just lay there making sure she was ok and not crying or in pain.

She had her meds this morning. That was a trying time! The medication to give via the syringe, well that was a bit of an effort. But once again Dr Jaimie came to the rescue last night. I gave it to Chloe 1ml at a time.

I even took some so that she could see that it wasnt that bad (actually it tasted awful but I had to keep a brave face on LOL)( sheesh, the things we do eh!!)
















She had a very quite day. She didnt want to play or anything like that. So whilst I was on the computer she just wanted to lay next to me.

Its now 5pm and she has had her dinner (I foxed her! I put 1/4 of the tablet inside a piece of meat that I was cooking, then gave her another little piece (without the other 1/4), then another piece with the 1/4) so we got over that hurdle ok.

Before I go to bed tonight, I will give her the scourban in 1ml increments.

I hope that she has a more calmer night.

My sister in law came over and Chloe usually likes to play. But she wasnt interested and just lay there, quietly.









It's funny. When they are tearing around and making a lot of noise playing, you wish for a bit of peace, and when they are sick and quiet, you wish they were running around etc!

Once again, thank you for all who are praying for Chloe and your wonderful kind words. It really helps knowing that there are so many wonderful caring people out there.
















Not having any family here in western australia (my dad lives in Poland) its hard sometimes to cope on your own. Daddy is here, but........

Anyway sending lots of hugs to you all
















Dede and Chloe (who's getting better) from down under


~~ hee hee, I'm milking this for all it's worth! Im getting away with murder here folks!! but sending wots of nose wicks to you all ~ Chloe


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm glad she is doing better. She is just tired now and will be back to normal in no time.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> It's funny. When they are tearing around and making a lot of noise playing, you wish for a bit of peace, and when they are sick and quiet, you wish they were running around etc![/B]



This is sooo true!!!







So glad Chloe and parents are doing better!!!







Best wishes and keep us posted


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww poor miss chlowe! i'm so glad she's feeling better, and SOOO glad you found a caring vet who is as good to miss chlowe as a good caring vet OUGHT to be!









give her kisses from me and the buttercup,
xoxoxoxoxoxo

ann marie and the "miss chlowe! i hope you didn't catch nothin from the wild roos by you! you gotsta learn to box and punch 'em back!!!!!" buttercup, who is always concerned when others are ill


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww really good to hear Chloe is feeling a wee bit better











> awww poor miss chlowe! i'm so glad she's feeling better, and SOOO glad you found a caring vet who is as good to miss chlowe as a good caring vet OUGHT to be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love the way you end your reply, every one is original, you have a great imagination


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying the next Chloe update will state she is feeling much better!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just caught up with your post and I'm so sorry to hear about poor little Chloe. My prayers and best wishes are with you and I hope she gets well soon!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dede I am in Colorado on holidays and I have just popped in and read this, I am so sorry Chloe has been so sick but you can count on me to keep her in my thoughts and prayers. I am very pleased to read there is some improvement and I sure hope she continues to get better.
Take care little Chloe and Dede


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so glad that Chloe is doing a little better. Give her lots of extra hugs from her SM family...


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Chloe..i remember reading your fascinating story about obtaining her..She'll be in my prayers..please keep us posted.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm glad that Chloe is eating and great idea to put her some of her meds in the food. Makes it easier on both of you. Hopefully Chloe will be back to her normal self in a few days. Then maybe you'll be able to relax enough to get some sleep.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Dede,

We are so happy to hear there is a bit of improvement with Chloe, and hope that she continues to GET BETTER!









I will keep praying for your family and for Chloe.

Luv ya!
Melanie


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Just an update on my little monster!

We have 'been off the air" for the last two days! thunderstorms!! so not only did I have to contend with Chloe being sick, we also had the problem of thunderstorms.

She is petrified of them!

Anyway Chloe is doing a bit better. She had a 'little play' this morning and then thought 'nah, Im not well enough, so I'll just go and put my head down' 

me. resting my head
[attachment=6234:attachment]


Fay, our new vet, has been ringing me twice a day!! (hello Andrew, this is REAL vet! - she cares about Chloe!) she, said, if Chloe hadnt 'picked up' within the next few days, that she would have to re-admit her! So please lots of prayers so that Chloe doesnt have to go back into hospital.

I will keep you posted as to Chloe's progress. This was a really bad infection. God only knows what that puppy had!

Anyway, once again thank you everybody for your kind words, posts, pm's, emails.

Sending back to you all lots of hugs and kisses and nose wicks






































Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh dear sweet little Chloe please get better so you don't have to go back to the hospital. Your mommy and me really wants you to start playing and act like you did before you got sick. It makes me very sad when you don't feel good







because you're one of my best friends and I like you a whole lot. I wouldn't share my boyfriend Sparkey with just anybody. You're real special to me so please start getting more better.








Shotzi








and Carla too


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah Chloe!! Keep , keeping on getting better!!

Andrea~ And her nose wicks!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sending my positive, healing thoughts to Chloe. I hope she bounces back and stays clear of the hospital. Fay sounds like a dream, so lucky that you found her.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great news to see Chloe is getting better, keep up the good work Dede, you are a great nurse for her. Sorry to hear about the bad weather, hope that clears too so Chloe can settle and not be afraid as well.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Sweet Cheeks, this is the ole' man Frosty here.....

Ya' gotta get better Doll. Your Mum needs you, ya' know? Takin' it easy is good, but ya' don't want back in that hospital. So cheer up, eat your dinner and take a little walk--don't worry about the noisey sky, it ain't gonna hurt ya'! You'll be kickin' up your heels in no time!
Love ya' Doll Baby,
Frosty


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, I hope Chloe is ok, my thoughts a and prayers are with her, poor baby


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey girlfriend, I think about you all the time and still praying that you get back to normal real soon. You are so lucky to have such a caring mommy. You look so cute even when you are sick. resting is good for you so don't worry.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dede, I hope Chloe is feeling better, For some reason I thought there was another post about Chloe







I have been praying for her. She looks so sweet sleeping







Take care yourself and get rest.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Dede, I hope Chloe is feeling better, For some reason I thought there was another post about Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was another post. Stupid me, forgot to amend this post and started another
















Anyway Im using this one now so that it doesnt get confusing.

Chloe is better today (17th May) but is still NOT 100%. She is eating but is still very lethargic and her poo is still not very firm.

I will see how she is tomorrow and maybe take her back to Fay for another check-up. Apparently, it was a very nasty bug that she has/had and it will take some time to clear up!

I will ask Fay what it is called. But she said that there is something going around at the moment in Perth and I was just unlucky that Chloe was at the other vet and that other puppy must have had it and of course given it to Chloe.

I would like to say once again thank you all for your kind wishes and prayers. It proves that the power of prayer does help. And seeing we are so far away from all our lovely international friends, it is nice that everyone helps each other.

Sending you all lots of love, hugs, kisses and nose wicks,


Ded and Chloe from down under


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Still praying!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Very happy to hear Chloe is improving









Come on Chloe you can do it


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to see that each day Chloe is feeling better and better!
She looks so darlin in that photos .... just want to scoop her up and kiss her!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Chloe. Sending







and good wishes her way. She will be added to my prayer list which is growing and growing. Hope she continues to improve each day.

Lynda, Chloe and Katie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Chloe - glad to hear you're improving. Keep in mind that although 'slow and steady wins the race', that your Mommie would LOVE for you to hurry up and get well.

We all wub you vewy much wittle Miss Chlowe


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Sending my love and lots of kisses to Chloe and wish her a speedy recovering. Keep us posted how she is doing. Hope she gets to come home soon.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Keep getting better little Chloe, lots of prayers and love coming your way


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm glad Chloe is feeling better!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Soooo glad she's better! Isn't it great to have such an international support network, people who care about you and Sweetpea who will never have the opportunity to say "g'day mate" in person, but who feel close enough to pray for you? Just love it. Play it for all it's worth for another few days, Chloe, but then get much better real fast. Mom needs you.

Samsonsmom


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

prayers and hugs from kodie and kelsie ....and stacy


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Big hugs to Chloe and of course to you too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Prayers going to sweet Chloe


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thinking of you and Chloe........


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Dede,

I am so happy to hear that Chloe *is* on the mend. I will continue to keep your family in our prayers.

Melanie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Hugs, kisses, nose licks and tail wags!! Stay on the mend and make us all proud!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

How is Chloe doing today? Please know that we are all still thinking and praying for your little fluff butt.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Dede...I just saw this thread. I haven't had a lot of time to come on to SM and see what's going on and I've been trying to catch up, but I don't think I ever will....Anyway, I just wanted to say that I'm so sorry that Chloe has been ill and I will definitely keep her and you in my prayers. I hope she's improving each day.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Just an update on my little monster!

She is much better today. She has just finished her meds. so we will see how she goes. Her potty is better so I guess that is a good sign.

She is eating ok. Now *THAT *is a good sign!!!














.

We have had some other major dramas in the house. So I guess it doesnt rain but it pours.

Hubbys car has conked out














and after having just spent over $3000 in repairs and now the front engine mounting bracket is about to have the bomb, its not worth throwing any more money into the thing! So we have been looking for another car.

Unfortunately it will only be an old second hand one that we can afford. Our garage, where we get our cars serviced, has one that he has done up. It is a Toyota Camry. Nothing fancy. Its not any where near what Cindypham is getting!

That car is worth more than my house! 

Anyway hubby just needs a car to get him to work and back. Ive let Chloe have a look at it. She sat in it etc. Just like when I got my car. My dog had to 'approve' of the car!
















So I guess we will see after the weekend if this car is ok. I wish I could win the lotto!!

Anyway Chloe is better and that is the main thing.

Thank you all for your kind wishes, prayers etc

You are all wonderful to say the least.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=6388:attachment]







Great news Dede!!

I am really happy lil Chloe is doing better, I was so worried about you and ur lil fluff-but..
Glad everything is OK!!!



Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Glad to hear Chloe is better









Dede this is for you & chloe, chin up.[attachment=6395:attachment]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thrilled to find little Chloe is feeling much better!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dede I'm so glad to hear the news about Chloe. Now, your husband's car problems - that's another story. I remember when I had a car - seemed like there was always something going wrong. One of many reasons I'm glad I live in a city where you don't need a car. I hope the Camry turns out to be a good choice.








and







's


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah Chloe!









Sorry about the car, hope you find one that is right for you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so glad about Chloe but







sad about your car. I hate to even think about my car breaking now. There is just no way I can buy another one right now. I think my next car will be a bicycle with the way the gas prices are going up. I like Toyota Camry







, I hope Chloe likes it too and approve it for you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear Chloe is getting better. I don't think you can go wrong with the Camry. I just got rid of mine that I had for nine years (150,000 plus miles) and it is still going strong.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just an update on the monster!! Chloe is soooo much better today. She is eating ok and her potty is very good! I wont go into details here!! LOL









But I reckon with everyones prayers and kind thoughts and words, helped her get better very quickly. 

Once again, heaps of thank you's you are all so very dear to us.

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

That is great news Dede!!!It must be much easier to get better having
a mommy like you!!!





Those Nose Wicks!!!

Andrea~[attachment=6515:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dede - I'm SO happy that Chloe is better! You can always tell how they feel by their pee and poo







!!

Any news on the car?

xoxo


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad to hear your Chloe baby is doing much better!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Excellent! Keep up the good work Chloe!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Dede I am so happy to hear that Chloe is much better!







That is great news!


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh my!!!! My tiny cha Cha has the same thing it sounds like!!!I took her to the vet* 2 times* last week and the 2nd time he prescibe a saave & an antibiotic. I do not mean to be gross, but her anus is so swollen. Diarea keeps oozing out. (She has been on an antibiotic oral medication & a saave for her backside). Her anus HURTS...Good thing is she is eating & drinking now.
Took her back this morning, and my vet took a feces sample to see if she had caught a parasite. Came back normal... No tempurature...I am starting 2 NEW antibiotics today..... She is only 3 and 1/2lbs and its so tough... She just lays there.... 
The thing is she is never boarded, and really has no exposure to other animals. I thought maybe she licked something... I am frightened, I want my little baby to feel well!!!!!!!!!!!! I totally know what you are going thru!!! Your baby is in my thoughts... Please keep us updated.
Jellybn1 :sm














pullhair:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Melanie




> Oh my!!!! My tiny cha Cha has the same thing it sounds like!!!I took her to the vet* 2 times* last week and the 2nd time he prescibe a saave & an antibiotic. I do not mean to be gross, but her anus is so swollen. Diarea keeps oozing out. (She has been on an antibiotic oral medication & a saave for her backside). Her anus HURTS...Good thing is she is eating & drinking now.
> Took her back this morning, and my vet took a feces sample to see if she had caught a parasite. Came back normal... No tempurature...I am starting 2 NEW antibiotics today..... She is only 3 and 1/2lbs and its so tough... She just lays there....
> The thing is she is never boarded, and really has no exposure to other animals. I thought maybe she licked something... I am frightened, I want my little baby to feel well!!!!!!!!!!!! I totally know what you are going thru!!! Your baby is in my thoughts... Please keep us updated.
> Jellybn1 :sm
> ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

It's great to hear Chloe sweatheart is better











> Oh my!!!! My tiny cha Cha has the same thing it sounds like!!!I took her to the vet* 2 times* last week and the 2nd time he prescibe a saave & an antibiotic. I do not mean to be gross, but her anus is so swollen. Diarea keeps oozing out. (She has been on an antibiotic oral medication & a saave for her backside). Her anus HURTS...Good thing is she is eating & drinking now.
> Took her back this morning, and my vet took a feces sample to see if she had caught a parasite. Came back normal... No tempurature...I am starting 2 NEW antibiotics today..... She is only 3 and 1/2lbs and its so tough... She just lays there....
> The thing is she is never boarded, and really has no exposure to other animals. I thought maybe she licked something... I am frightened, I want my little baby to feel well!!!!!!!!!!!! I totally know what you are going thru!!! Your baby is in my thoughts... Please keep us updated.
> Jellybn1 :sm
> ...


Hope Cha Cha soon feels much better too


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yay for miss chloe!!! i hope all is back to normal (pee, poo, and spirits) quickly









the buttercup says that miss chlowe better get well soon cuz there are wild roos out there that need to be put in their pwace, and who bettew dan ow vewy own miss chlowe?!?!??!

love'n'noselicks,
ann marie and the "roo tamer apprentice" buttercup


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm so glad that Chloe is getting better.

Jellybn, I hope Cha Cha is also improving.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Oh I am so glad to hear that Chloe is doing better. This has been a very rough time for both of







you







.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Fantastic news that Chloe is feeling so much better!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*YES YES YES 





























*Chloe is back to her 'old self'. She ran outside earlier this afternoon and wanted to go over next door to my elderly neighbour. She actually 'bounced' over - like a new baby lamb bounces up and down!!














and she was all excited at seeing Chris. Every morning, Chloe would go outside and wait for me to open the gate so that she could run next door to see Chris and she would open her front door, let Chloe in and Chloe would run around inside her house; check out all the rooms; jump up on the chairs and check these out also and then run into the kitchen to await her treat from Chris!!









Honestly you would think it was our house!









Anyway it was so nice to see Chloe back at this again. Chris had missed Chloe whilst she was sick.

So thank you all so much once again. I cant say it enough. You all are truly amazing friends. God Bless each and every one of you.
















Sending lots of hugs and woofs and kisses and nose wicks
















Dede and Chloe from down under

~fank u eberry wun for ur wishes an prairs ~ Chloe


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Good News Dede!!!

I'm so glad she is better, I know you were so worried. Chloe is a little doll and she has her wonderful mommy.. Dede I am working on my baby talk, but I don't think I'm as good as you..

Fwom Andwea and Weemo(how was that?)


XOXOXO[attachment=6584:attachment]


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Yay!














That's wonderful news Dede! I am so happy that Chloe is feeling so much better!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Good News Dede!!!
> 
> I'm so glad she is better, I know you were so worried. Chloe is a little doll and she has her wonderful mommy.. Dede I am working on my baby talk, but I don't think I'm as good as you..
> 
> ...


excellent andrea. You shud have it down to pat. You've got kids!!!

~mommy, arntee andrewa kan tork wik me too!!!














fank u berry mutch xoxoxoxox ~ Chloe


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Excellent news







good to hear she's back to her wee self. I bet your so relieved!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great news! I can sense your relief and happiness...
Hugs to you and little Chloe!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dede, I'm so glad that our Chloe is back to her good playful self! That was a nasty bug she had. I'm sure Chris was thrilled to see her today, running and bouncing like normal.

hugs and kisses
Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Dede... So thrilled to see your little Chloe is back to her spunky little self!!!!







WHEW!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am just so happy to hear that Chloe is feeling so much better.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great news Dede, I am so happy that Chloe is back to her happy bouncy little self, it's always such a relief when they get well


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Dee Dee,

Sorry







...I just now saw this thread. I am _so_ glad Chloe is feeling much better - I will continue to keep her in my prayers.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------

